# Altria writes letter opposing cigar exemption



## cmitch (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't been here in quite some time but I feel it's important to get the word out that Nat Sherman's parent company, Altria, has written a letter to the FDA opposing premium cigar exemption to FDA guidelines pertaining to tobacco regulation. More here:
https://www.cigaraficionado.com/art...out-against-fda-exemption-for-handmade-cigars


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Three words come to mind:


 Protectionism
 Despicable
 Boycott


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/company-insights/090516/top-6-companies-owned-altria-mo-sabl.asp

Top 6 Companies Owned by Altria (MO, SAB.L)


Philip Morris USA
U.S. Smokeless Tobacco Company
John Middleton
Nu Mark
Ste. Michelle Wine Estates
SABMiller

+ Nat Sherman Cigars


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> https://www.investopedia.com/articl...0516/top-6-companies-owned-altria-mo-sabl.asp
> 
> Top 6 Companies Owned by Altria (MO, SAB.L)
> 
> ...


Correct and included under smokeless is skoal and copenhagen, which makes me want to vomit anyway. Under Middleton is the black and mild label which they sell millions of. Nat Sherman is their unwanted brand anyway and it gave them just the foothold they needed to oppose the ruling. They will unravel the whole thing since they pay more than half of the $750mil taxes currently. Too many lobbyists on their side.


----------

